# 3 Things I like About TinBoats



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2007)

Three things that set this site apart from all others:

1. Jim;

2. The members here are more psycho about fishing and boating then anywhere; and,

3. Great posts with great topics. This site really moves!

Feel free to add your personal three reasons


----------



## Nickk (Nov 28, 2007)

1) Jim for sure.
-Light moderation. There are some pretty heavy handed sights out there.

2) Sense of humor 
-people are light enough and not mean spirited.....is good!
2.1) no politics or religion discussed
-I hope it stays that way, we all fish and that's why we're here-we might have different views on non-fishing things but we can fish together and be cool with it.

3) Loads of reports.
-you people get to fish a bunch and I'm jealous but I love to see it!


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

1, The best crew yet.

2, I like activity level (other forums with 10 times the members dont post as much. Nothing worse than a stale forum. 

3, My favorite section so far is the conversion section. I like waht people have done to there boats (craetivity wise). I'm useless with my hands so It is even more enjoyable for me.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Nov 28, 2007)

1. Because im on it... lol. the people on this site are awesome and easy going

2. You really cant find a site like this anywhere else, theres alot of web trolling in other places that puts a damper on things.

3. Love to see the posts that are from other tinboaters (jokes, fishing stories, pics, and alot more)

thanks jimbo for a great site :!:


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the no bullshit, nobody here is boasting on and on about a Triton with a 225. Everyone has one of those, just go to the boat ramp and see.

I also like the boats, and what folks have done to them

Jim has his moments, but esquired is the man. Wait....that's backwards :!:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

I could go on and on about why i like this site but heres a few of my faviorates: the board isnt clicky everyone posts on everyone elses questions or coments, no arguments or flames, light moderation, jim and all he does for the board, helpful and fast responces, no popups......... but the number 1 reason i like this board is.........

Yall have a kind word for me when i post my endless string of dinks instead of just ignoreing my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with all of you. This is a nice, friendly enjoyable site. I'm glad Esquired turned me on to it.


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm starting to see a disturbing trend concerning esquired, I begin to wonder about him sometimes! especially all the folks he's turned on!


----------



## SMDave (Nov 28, 2007)

1) Jim
2) No SPAM tolerated
3) Friendly people, never any arguing, unlike the BPS forum :roll:


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

This thread is starting to make me sick.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 28, 2007)

Take two aspirin and call esquired in the morning :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, BTW, Jim is the best part of the site without question....

Sucess is not the key to happiness. Happiness is the key to success. If you love what you are doing, you will be successful. HERMAN CAIN.

Fits Jim, don't you think?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2007)

_I think that Jim is groovy!_


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 28, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Friendly people, never any arguing, unlike the BPS forum :roll:





BassAddict said:


> Yall have a kind word for me when i post my endless string of dinks instead of just ignoreing my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree with these two...
And Jim, like everyone else said!


----------



## little anth (Nov 28, 2007)

jim and members
activity level 
and the sweet chat


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> This thread is starting to make me sick.





> Take two aspirin and call esquired in the morning Laughing




hahaah now THAT made me laugh


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 28, 2007)

1. Jim is the man - nice guy, easy going, gives out free stuff!

2. No condescending replies

3. No way off-topic discussion (religion & politics) 

Matt


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Great people,
Great site....

Dang the list could go on. There are a lot of aspects that I like here. First of all, there is more than one way to do ANYTHING. So, when giving advice in technical forums, often I see one bit of correct advice posted, and then someone else chimes in, refuting what the first person said, even though both were right. I have been that first person many times. But, I don't see too much of that here.

Also, the fishing reports are nice. I, unfortunately, rarely get to go fishing. I went 8 times this year, and caught stuff on only 4 of them. So, the closest I can get to the water often, is through the reports. 

It is just a great forum.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> First of all, there is more than one way to do ANYTHING. So, when giving advice in technical forums, often I see one bit of correct advice posted, and then someone else chimes in, refuting what the first person said, even though both were right. I have been that first person many times. But, I don't see too much of that here.



I like that as well - no one is wrong here, we are pretty civil about sharing out thoughts. I cannot count how many times where a person will post - "I am not sure. . . ", or "I agree with. . . " aqs a polite way of interjecting their thoughts.

Of course, we have the king of polite forum posters, Mr. Shamoo! (This goes for DocWatson as well) I like his style and try to learn a little from his wisdom


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 28, 2007)

:-k Ummm, all the above reasons!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't think of any others. I think everyone just about said it all.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 29, 2007)

This place is just different, I belong to many forums, well did i keep this forumn up all day. Too much arrogance in some. Too much black balling in others. Too much bragging and self promotioning and egomaniacs. Too many secrets, example a report might be like caught a fish using something not alive here is a picture I have doctored to no one can find out where I fish.

Jim is great.

And you all take newbie questions, I have not been ignored once here for a new boat question


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

You gus are all going to be ignored If someone says anything about Jim again.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

Jim said:


> Please say something about Jim again.



Who the hell is Jim?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 29, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Please say something about Jim again.
> ...



Funny


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't you remember? he's the guy who's supposed to call you this morning after taking two aspirin yesterday. Haven't you heard from him yet???


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

Here are my 3 things:












it's a stretch but


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

FishingCop said:


> Don't you remember? he's the guy who's supposed to call you this morning after taking two aspirin yesterday. Haven't you heard from him yet???



Nope - no call, no show!

Wonder if he took those asprins?


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 29, 2007)

Well ya know, you can only lead a horse to water........


----------

